# Horror conventions coming to a town near you



## shadowless

wow, thanks for this post!!!!


----------



## Son-of-Thing

MONSTERPALOOZA

Burbank Mariott, this weekend -- 5-29 thru 31... Oooo. 

Welcome to Eliot Brodsky's Rubber Room

Looks like it's going to be a ripping good scene...

MSC, 
SOT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great list, thanks for posting.

Monster Mania is also in August in Cherry Hill, NJ and I will be there - fun times.


----------

